# V-Plow vs. Straight with Wings



## Zigblazer

I'm guessing this has been discussed before. However I haven't found it yet.

What are the advantages of a V-Plow over a Straight with angled wings? I've always (almost) used a straight plow, and seldom wanted the ability to scoop. And only once wanted the V ability. Now I have a V-plow and am not seeing a good point yet. So why would a V-plow be any better than a straight plow with a set of angled wings, giving it the ability to scoop?

PS. At the moment I'd kind of like to trade plows with someone that has a Boss RT3 Straight plow with angled wings in Northern MN.

We're expecting 2-4 inches of snow tomorrow. I'll get the chance to test the v-plow out on all the properties I plow (All 4 of them). Problem is, I'm expecting my driveway to be the most difficult with the V-plow. Mine is the most unlevel. Another has a small turn around at the house, which won't make much difference with the V, just will be harder with the Crew Cab vs the Reg Cab I was using.


----------



## seville009

I think it gives you more control over the snow. Also helps breaking up and pushing back piles (in scoop mode with wings on). Not sure why you'd want to get rid of it - just run it in straight mode if that's how you like it. At least you'd still have the flexibility.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I have a boss v with wings and its head and shoulders over my straight with 
Containment wings.

expecting snow?
On Tuesday were expecting a 30% chance of rain.


----------



## FredG

For what I do the 9ft straight containment I like, However you do not want to trade a V blade for a conventional straight. It will perform much better as stated above. Don't give up the options of a V because you don't see much difference. You have to get the feel of a V. Again just leave it in conventional straight mode for now. Your not trading a apple for a apple. The V blades are more desirable and is quite a spread in resale.

I'm surprised you have not traded by now. Give it some more thought you don't have to use the V or scoop position. Put some containment on the V.  :waving:


----------



## BUFF

V's can be used like a straight blade but straight blades can't be used like V's. If living in an area where large snow falls or wind is an issue a V is the tool to have. Yes a straight blade can do the job but it's not as effective.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I don't really understand what your complaint is. Why not just get wings for the V? Then it would be the same as your straight, until you needed the scoop or to break up snow.

To me, that's like saying I don't know why I paid extra for 4x4 on the truck, I never use it. Then when I need it, I'm damn glad I have it.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Once you add the Boss wings to your 9'2, you then have an 11' blade. I'll take that over a straight blade any day.

I hired a fella this winter to run one of my plow trucks with a Boss V, he had only experience using straight blades, after two hours with the V he came to me and said, "I don't want to ever use a straight blade again, the V is the cat's a$$". You will feel the same in time.


----------



## FredG

CAT 245ME;2102195 said:


> Once you add the Boss wings to your 9'2, you then have an 11' blade. I'll take that over a straight blade any day.
> 
> I hired a fella this winter to run one of my plow trucks with a Boss V, he had only experience using straight blades, after two hours with the V he came to me and said, "I don't want to ever use a straight blade again, the V is the cat's a$$". You will feel the same in time.


That's what I'm saying, You have to learn and get the feel. The OP is not giving it a chance.


----------



## JustJeff

A V leaves fewer trails in scoop mode, and can be straightened out at the end of a run to get the entire pile over a curb, which you can't do with a straight blade with wings. You'll always leave a nice pile in front of the curb with the straight blade with wings.


----------



## Zigblazer

I'll give it more time. I just learned the full blade turning ability while reading the owners manual last night. That should help take some of the extra time away turning the blade. I wasn't giving up on it just yet, just frustrated with a few parts of it. I've spent so much time with things not working the way they should, I get tired of it fast.

At the moment I've still got a few things to figure out or change. First the Snow Catcher was missing, and the plow has been welded where it mounts so I can't even put the new one on. I'm going to try to find a piece of conveyer belt to bolt to the cutting edges to cover the gap. Once that is done, the strips this plow leaves should stop. Seems like a design flaw if you ask me. But only an issue with a V-plow.

This plow doesn't have nearly the top curve the the Leo I'm use to does, so I'll need to get more of the conveyer belting to put on the top to deflect the snow from coming over the hood. That is more likely a problem with most newer plows vs. that Leo that was made for municipalities.

I'm in Rural NE MN. We don't often have a lot of wind in the winter. We have plenty of Trees. Some windy storms, but mostly 5-10 mph winds. So busting through drifts with the V isn't really an advantage for me. It would have helped a few years ago when I bought a house in March that hadn't been plowed all winter.

I've been trying to back drag next to my garage, with little success. I figured it would work better once I got the float figured out. But it didn't. Which reminds me, why would they make you push the button twice or hold it to float. Seems that would be a main use, not some added feature, so why not make it easier. I don't know, that could be the same for their straight plows as well, I've only used a Boss once before. I've always been amazed at how well the back dragging worked with that Leo. It has pulled a full 10" of snow clear down for the full 40' chunk next to the garage. So much so that I've gotten stuck trying to drive back over the back dragged pile. I tried again yesterday after I figured out the float to clear that area again, and the most it would get is a shovel full, and leave a nice flat spread of snow behind. I even tried putting it out into scoop to stop it from folding out while dragging, still no success. Maybe it just takes practice and I'll get use to it.

I don't plow commercially, only mine and a few friends driveways in the country. So there aren't any curbs to worry about within 15 miles of here. I do like the ability to scoop, but my driveway is the only one where it is useful. I was thinking a straight blade with angled wings would scoop enough for me and not have the back dragging problem. 

The only other problem I have with it, is it's lack of articulation on my unlevel driveway. I've come to the conclusion that any newer plow in good shape is going to have that problem whether it is a V or straight. That was the one big benefit of the old worn out plow. I will simply have to find another way to get it scraped clean coming in and out of the driveway.

So really once the gap in the middle is fixed, I'll only have one problem with the V-plow, that may take time or money to get corrected. I don't know if I'll have to get a backdragg blade for it, or wire it to be able to put down pressure on the blade, or just learn how to use it better. Either way I will need it to move the snow out of that area.


----------



## MXZ1983

Zigblazer;2102270 said:


> I'll give it more time. I just learned the full blade turning ability while reading the owners manual last night. That should help take some of the extra time away turning the blade. I wasn't giving up on it just yet, just frustrated with a few parts of it. I've spent so much time with things not working the way they should, I get tired of it fast.
> 
> At the moment I've still got a few things to figure out or change. First the Snow Catcher was missing, and the plow has been welded where it mounts so I can't even put the new one on. I'm going to try to find a piece of conveyer belt to bolt to the cutting edges to cover the gap. Once that is done, the strips this plow leaves should stop. Seems like a design flaw if you ask me. But only an issue with a V-plow.
> 
> This plow doesn't have nearly the top curve the the Leo I'm use to does, so I'll need to get more of the conveyer belting to put on the top to deflect the snow from coming over the hood. That is more likely a problem with most newer plows vs. that Leo that was made for municipalities.
> 
> I'm in Rural NE MN. We don't often have a lot of wind in the winter. We have plenty of Trees. Some windy storms, but mostly 5-10 mph winds. So busting through drifts with the V isn't really an advantage for me. It would have helped a few years ago when I bought a house in March that hadn't been plowed all winter.
> 
> I've been trying to back drag next to my garage, with little success. I figured it would work better once I got the float figured out. But it didn't. Which reminds me, why would they make you push the button twice or hold it to float. Seems that would be a main use, not some added feature, so why not make it easier. I don't know, that could be the same for their straight plows as well, I've only used a Boss once before. I've always been amazed at how well the back dragging worked with that Leo. It has pulled a full 10" of snow clear down for the full 40' chunk next to the garage. So much so that I've gotten stuck trying to drive back over the back dragged pile. I tried again yesterday after I figured out the float to clear that area again, and the most it would get is a shovel full, and leave a nice flat spread of snow behind. I even tried putting it out into scoop to stop it from folding out while dragging, still no success. Maybe it just takes practice and I'll get use to it.
> 
> I don't plow commercially, only mine and a few friends driveways in the country. So there aren't any curbs to worry about within 15 miles of here. I do like the ability to scoop, but my driveway is the only one where it is useful. I was thinking a straight blade with angled wings would scoop enough for me and not have the back dragging problem.
> 
> The only other problem I have with it, is it's lack of articulation on my unlevel driveway. I've come to the conclusion that any newer plow in good shape is going to have that problem whether it is a V or straight. That was the one big benefit of the old worn out plow. I will simply have to find another way to get it scraped clean coming in and out of the driveway.
> 
> So really once the gap in the middle is fixed, I'll only have one problem with the V-plow, that may take time or money to get corrected. I don't know if I'll have to get a backdragg blade for it, or wire it to be able to put down pressure on the blade, or just learn how to use it better. Either way I will need it to move the snow out of that area.


The articulating would have worked if you bought a western. Westerns pivot. Boss plows don't. Western V plows pivot just like you are describing


----------



## seville009

What kind of v plow do you have? I have a Western 8.5' MVP with wings. It backdrags fine, and doesn't leave a trail of snow in the middle. I have a deflector on it too, but it really doesn't do much to stop the snow from blowing up into the windshield.


----------



## Zigblazer

Update. I've plowed a few times and have gotten better. It still isn't very good at backdragging. Smooths it out very well, but doesn't move a lot of snow. I'll adapt. It still doesn't clear the snow on my uneven driveway entrance. Going both directions helps, but makes everything take longer. 

I've got the bottom chunk of rubber installed, so it isn't leaving a line anymore. I also got a top flap installed, which has cut down the blowing snow 80%. The V is a little helpful in my driveway, just moving stuff back into a pile instead of a large row and a pile. It is really helpful in the parking area at my other property. I can completely understand how the V would win hands down doing commercial lots. Being able to put snow where you want it is great. Unfortunately it isn't that helpful for the particular driveways I do.

The total plowing time has increased over the other truck with a straight plow. Mainly as a result of having to push and pull snow in both directions on the entrances to my own driveway. Also because the duals roll over the edge of the plowed snow. Both reasons aren't due to the V, but because of it being non-articulating and not wide enough to push past the tires. The V is making it take a little more time due to having to make more passes pulling snow away from the garages, but not making a significant difference like the articulating problem.

If I find a set of wings for it for cheap, I'll get them, but not worth the full price right now. The truck is so much nicer to plow with that I'll take the bad with the good. This is the newest plow I've used, sort of. It was made the most recent to now, but I have used a plow that was next to new, just was 10-12 years ago.


----------



## chachi1984

I have a 8ft straight arctic with boss wings, I would never plow without wings ever again. we also have a V plow. I still prefer the straight with wings. we do a lot of larger lots and most of the time were windrowing so the V is basically a straight blade


----------



## theplowmeister

Zigblazer;2116833 said:


> Update. I've plowed a few times and have gotten better. It still isn't very good at backdragging. Smooths it out very well, but doesn't move a lot of snow. I'll adapt. It still doesn't clear the snow on my uneven driveway entrance. Going both directions helps, but makes everything take longer.
> 
> I've got the bottom chunk of rubber installed, so it isn't leaving a line anymore. I also got a top flap installed, which has cut down the blowing snow 80%. The V is a little helpful in my driveway, just moving stuff back into a pile instead of a large row and a pile. It is really helpful in the parking area at my other property. I can completely understand how the V would win hands down doing commercial lots. Being able to put snow where you want it is great. Unfortunately it isn't that helpful for the particular driveways I do.
> 
> The total plowing time has increased over the other truck with a straight plow. Mainly as a result of having to push and pull snow in both directions on the entrances to my own driveway. Also because the duals roll over the edge of the plowed snow. Both reasons aren't due to the V, but because of it being non-articulating and not wide enough to push past the tires. The V is making it take a little more time due to having to make more passes pulling snow away from the garages, but not making a significant difference like the articulating problem.
> 
> If I find a set of wings for it for cheap, I'll get them, but not worth the full price right now. The truck is so much nicer to plow with that I'll take the bad with the good. This is the newest plow I've used, sort of. It was made the most recent to now, but I have used a plow that was next to new, just was 10-12 years ago.


Sure its not because of the crue cab insted of the reg cab?

I dont know why we are so different but I find about a %20 time savings using the V over my strait blade for driveways (all I do is driveways)


----------



## ktfbgb

I plowed for years with a straight blade. Have a brand new V blade this year. I can't believe how much better and faster I am with the V. There is no comparison. Sure the straight blades have their place but the V is so versatile I won't ever go back.


----------



## Zigblazer

The Crew Cab hasn't hindered me as much as I thought it would. The one tight driveway I thought it would be a problem, I just switched and pushed it the other direction and it wasn't that bad. My neighbors wasn't as bad as I thought either. The one place it has made a difference was my other neighbor's, up by the garage. It is a larger turn around area, but I can't push snow hardly at all, it mostly needs to be pulled, and between the back dragging issue and longer truck it does take longer. I usually don't bother clearing up by the garage at all, because he has a small JD diesel tractor and can clear it much easier than I. The only reason I plow their driveway at all, is that I don't want him to have to be out in the cold so long on his tractor. His driveway is about 700ft long. I can clear all but the house parking spaces in front of the garage in about 10 minutes, whereas it takes him over an hour to do it, all out in the cold, no cab or heat, and he is retired.

On second thought, the long wheel base of the crew cab could be making the articulation problem going from the road to my driveway worse. I will still work on finding a more efficient way to get that area cleared. I didn't figure it out that fast the first year I plowed this driveway, and that was with an extended cab long box dually and a straight plow too.


----------



## Zigblazer

I believe it greatly depends on the driveway, layout, and direction everything needs to go. I've seen how the V could be very helpful in some situations. I can see how most smaller driveways, or even most larger spaced driveways could be much faster with the V. It just doesn't happen to help me much. I don't think it is really hindering either. I've plowed a few places in the past that would take half as much time with a V. I have one neighbor that occationally asks me to plow for him that would be much easier with the V because of the limited places to put the snow. I would usually end up pushing it left, then right, then left again to get it all moved straight ahead. That would be so much simpler with the V scooping. But that is usually once a winter, and what I do plow doesn't have those type of restrictions.

I don't think my plowing time has increased by a measurable amount because of the V. I think it has increased a little because of the difficulty backdragging, that could be because of the V, or simply because it is a different type of plow. I have a feeling that the blade angle could be causing the majority of the backdragging difficulty. If that is correct, when I get the new tires put on with the front timbrens, it should raise the front of the truck, and increase the blade angle more towards 90 degrees, which should make it back blade better. Right now I think it tends to lift and float over the snow rather than scrape. The blade is slanted back at more of an angle than the straight plow I have. We'll see.

The largest part of the increase in time is due to my driveway being flat and 8' lower than the road hill crest next to it. So at each end the plow would have to twist to follow the driveway down as the truck comes over onto the driveway. The driveway (or road) isn't wide enough to push straight in, it has to be pushed at an angle.


----------



## peteo1

I'm not understanding why you're having such an issue with the backdragging. A vee plow is generally much heavier than a straight plow so it should clean better. If your a frame isnt adjusted properly it could be the reason you're having issues. A frame needs to be as level as possible


----------



## ktfbgb

Zigblazer;2117065 said:


> I believe it greatly depends on the driveway, layout, and direction everything needs to go. I've seen how the V could be very helpful in some situations. I can see how most smaller driveways, or even most larger spaced driveways could be much faster with the V. It just doesn't happen to help me much. I don't think it is really hindering either. I've plowed a few places in the past that would take half as much time with a V. I have one neighbor that occationally asks me to plow for him that would be much easier with the V because of the limited places to put the snow. I would usually end up pushing it left, then right, then left again to get it all moved straight ahead. That would be so much simpler with the V scooping. But that is usually once a winter, and what I do plow doesn't have those type of restrictions.
> 
> I don't think my plowing time has increased by a measurable amount because of the V. I think it has increased a little because of the difficulty backdragging, that could be because of the V, or simply because it is a different type of plow. I have a feeling that the blade angle could be causing the majority of the backdragging difficulty. If that is correct, when I get the new tires put on with the front timbrens, it should raise the front of the truck, and increase the blade angle more towards 90 degrees, which should make it back blade better. Right now I think it tends to lift and float over the snow rather than scrape. The blade is slanted back at more of an angle than the straight plow I have. We'll see.
> 
> The largest part of the increase in time is due to my driveway being flat and 8' lower than the road hill crest next to it. So at each end the plow would have to twist to follow the driveway down as the truck comes over onto the driveway. The driveway (or road) isn't wide enough to push straight in, it has to be pushed at an angle.


Ok now I can see what the problem is. I did not catch in the earlier post that your cutting edge was out of spec. Yes this will make all plowing harder especially back dragging. The V plows are very heavy and sag the truck more than the straight blades do. look up the installation instructions. There should be a spec in there that gives you the measurement from the bottom clevis to the ground. In order for the plow to operate correctly you must meet this spec by adjusting either the frame up if there is adjustment or by lifting the front end of the truck so that the blade has the correct attack angle. Or you can add counter weight behind the rear wheels until you meet the spec. Just don't exceed max weight for your truck.


----------



## macbe

do you know if your v-plow has smartlock cylinders.
that will cause deflection of blade when backdragging if your plow doesnt have them.
my brother has a boss v and his didnt have them on.
had trouble backdragging.


----------



## theplowmeister

macbe;2129593 said:


> do you know if your v-plow has smartlock cylinders.
> that will cause deflection of blade when backdragging if your plow doesnt have them.
> my brother has a boss v and his didnt have them on.
> had trouble backdragging.


Dont know who you are asking... but my Boss V has "Smartlock"
The Plowmeister


----------



## Zigblazer

My plow does Not have the smartlock cylinders. It isn't helping much that the sides pull out and split the snow to the sides. After I got the tires and timbrens on, and adjusted the torsion bars to GM specs the plow mount was sitting exactly at the recommended height from the instructions. This was about 2" higher than before. It created a new problem, the plow was not level. In V the back of the blade was not on the ground. I had to look up what to adjust there, only to find a block had been welded in place on the plow frame. I cut it off, found the correct thickness spacer block and welded it back in place. Everything sat level after that. 

Blade angle increased 1.5-2 degrees closer to vertical. It did improve the back dragging a bit, but still not as good as the old straight blade. That old Leo plow is heavier than any western or boss I've seen of a similar size. It also sits around 7 degrees off vertical, where as this boss is now sitting around 16 degrees off vertical. I don't think the boss stands a chance against the Leo for back dragging. I'm guessing the boss works normally and I was just spoiled with the Leo's excellent back dragging ability. 

It appears to just be the way the Boss was designed. Probably why back dragging attachments are available for it. The articulation problem most likely doesn't affect very many people, and having a more solid plow attachment is safer for running around with the plow on public roads.

I did plow a lot that hadn't been plowed all winter last weekend. It would have taken a couple hours with the old Leo, but with this Boss V plow, I only spent half an hour on it. It worked awesome. However, that only strengthens my opinion that it helps and works great, for some places, but not all. It just happens that the few places I plow aren't easier with a V plow. I don't believe my problems with the V would be any better with a straight Boss plow. Another brand possibly would to better for me, but I am not going to worry about any of that now.


----------



## Zigblazer

I just figured I'd update the V-plow status. I moved this summer, not by plan, but worked well. Now I have a long driveway, with a turn around, and space between buildings. I plowed the whole driveway for the first time Sunday. The V-Plow was much better than the straight would have been. Scooping snow to push back between buildings worked much better than the back and forth of the straight plow. There is no back blading required on this driveway. There is only one small incline, the rest is almost flat. No problems, the V-plow is definitely much faster than a straight would have been. I am not doing any of my rental properties this year, so it is only mine and one other that I will be doing. 

I've looked at a few more newer plows, and have concluded that the Leo had a few advantages not available with another major brand plow. The almost vertical plow angle worked great for back blading, and the articulation worked great for uneven road/driveway lines. Even the plows made with some articulation could not compare to that Leo. It was a basic, but strong plow design. This winter I won't miss either, unless my old neighbor doesn't get his jeep running. The back blading would be great up by his garage, but I'll manage.

Again, I was once again proven right. In that each individual situation calls for a different (sometimes slightly, sometimes greatly) method/action. And plowing is no different. There is not one answer that fills each question. Sometimes a straight blade will be better, sometimes a V will be better. Probably more often the V is better suited, but there will be times when the straight wins out.


----------

